# Pex connection



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to crimp two adapters onto Viega Ultra pex pipe to install a shower valve. Can I use any ol crimping tool and rings on the Viega Pex? I'm still old school and use copper. 

Thanks!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe, someone correct me if I'm wrong, all a pex and fittings are interchangable. You could use any fitting system with any pipe. The problem is that they will not warranty their pipe if you use someone elses fittings and they won't warranty their fittings with someone elses pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Viega has 2 different systems. There is the standard ASTM crimp pex and then there is their proprietary "pex press" system. The pex press system has more grooves on the barbs than the standard ASTM pex barbs and the grooves are smaller and diagonal. 

As long as it's NOT Pex-Al-Pex composite, you can use any ASTM crimp rings and fittings to connect onto their pipe. They will not warranty said connections if there is a failure and you didn't use their fittings and rings. It will work just fine however as all ASTM crimp fittings are made to the same specs.

Good luck,
~The super pex man


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guy's. "As long as it's NOT Pex-Al-Pex composite, you can use any ASTM crimp rings and fittings to connect onto their pipe." It was just your everyday black PEX as far as the eye goes. If it were Pex-Al-composite would it be obviously different? Said Viega Ultra (which is just a UV protector I think) I just looked it up, I guess I'll find out after I cut some. I'm pretty sure it's just standard pex though.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PEX-AL-PEX would be very obvious as there is a layer of aluminum in the middle of the PEX. It also has a larger exterior diameter than regular PEX.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, what mark said :yes:


----------

